# ICQ Library



## JPKI (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

einfache Frage: Gibt es eine Java-Lib, die mir die wichtigsten Funktionen des ICQ-Protokolls einigermaßen bequem zur Verfügung stellt?

Sie sollte folgendes zu bieten haben:
 - Sich als User mit einer eindeutigen ICQ-Nummer einloggen können
 - Die Kontaktliste des Benutzers laden können
 - Mit einem anderen Benutzer aus der Kontaktliste kommunizieren können
 - Einträge aus der Kontaktliste hinzufügen/löschen/umbenennen/in eine andere Gruppe verschieben können

Ich hab über Google das hier gefunden, allerdings finde ich dazu keinerlei Dokumentation. Weiss da wer Rat?

Grüße
JPKI


----------



## musiKk (24. Mai 2008)

Guckst du hier: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OSCAR_protocol


----------



## JPKI (25. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank. Übrigens ist die deutsche Dokumentation zu OSCAR noch etwas umfangreicher :lol: .
Ich werde mir morgen jetzt mal das hier ansehen, sieht recht vielversprechend aus: http://www.jimm.org/


----------



## Wildcard (27. Mai 2008)

AFAIK gibt es keine wirklich gute Java Implementierung.
Den größten Funktionsumfang bietet dir die libpurple (Pidgin), du müsstest allerdings Java Bindings dafür schreiben.


----------



## extradry (13. Jun 2008)

ich war vor kurzem ebenso auf der suche und habe alles ausprobiert was mir dank google unter die finger kam.
das einzige was funtzte war JOscarLib !

http://sourceforge.net/projects/ooimlib/

vor wenigen tagen wurde eine neue version released. hab es auf die schnelle getestet. funtzt einwandfrei bis jetzt !


----------



## Gast (15. Jul 2008)

ich hab keine ahnung wie ich diese JOscarLib verwenden soll...
wie sende ich denn eine nachricht? und wie empfange ich eine? und wie empfange ich meine kontaktliste vom server? 

kann jemand ne kleine dokumentation dafür schreiben?


----------



## extradry (30. Okt 2008)

ich mir im forum zusammgensucht wie man die lib benutzt.
docu gibts leider nicht

http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=166562


----------

